# Feuchtgebiete - Sneak Peek zur Roman-Verfilmung



## FlorianStangl (18. Juni 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Feuchtgebiete - Sneak Peek zur Roman-Verfilmung* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Feuchtgebiete - Sneak Peek zur Roman-Verfilmung


----------



## lars9401 (18. Juni 2013)

Ach hier seit ihr mal up to date, aber bei anderen Trailern hängt ihr Tage hinterher.


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Juni 2013)

So ein Buch war ja schon peinlich und jetzt noch ein Film? Fremdschämen hoch 10.


----------



## RedDragon20 (18. Juni 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> So ein Buch war ja schon peinlich und jetzt noch ein Film? Fremdschämen hoch 10.


 
Ich hab das Buch nie fertig gelesen. War mir persönlich doch etwas zu...naja, widerlich. Aber es ist gut geschrieben, angenehm direkt.


----------



## OldShatterhand (18. Juni 2013)

ich hab die Hälfte dieser Schweinerei als Hörbuch "genossen". Der Film ist ab 12 - das kann schon mal nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Odin333 (19. Juni 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> ich hab die Hälfte dieser Schweinerei als Hörbuch "genossen". Der Film ist ab 12 - das kann schon mal nicht funktionieren.


 
Ich freue mich für alle Schüler, die diesen Film von ihrer Deutschlehrerin aufgezwungen bekommen.
Manche Dinge sollten für die Männerwelt einfach ein Geheimnis bleiben.


----------



## Rabowke (19. Juni 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> ich hab die Hälfte dieser Schweinerei als Hörbuch "genossen". Der Film ist ab 12 - das kann schon mal nicht funktionieren.


 Meine Freundin hats gelesen und mir ein paar Dinge erzählt. Das in Verbindung mit deiner Aussage "ab 12" kann ja einfach nicht funktionieren!


----------



## Chemenu (19. Juni 2013)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich hab das Buch nie fertig gelesen. War mir persönlich doch etwas zu...naja, widerlich. Aber es ist gut geschrieben, angenehm direkt.


 Jetzt hast Du mich neugierig gemacht. Gleich mal bei Amazon vorbei schauen...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Juni 2013)

FSK 12 ???

LOL

"Feuchtgebiete light" oder was ?


----------



## Fireball8 (19. Juni 2013)

Und jetzt bekommt die Frau für so einen Schrott auch noch mehr Geld hinterhergeschmissen...

Aber wie die das Buch mit FSK 12 vernünftig umsetzen wollen, ist mir auch ein Rätsel


----------



## Homeboy25 (19. Juni 2013)

omg, wie sieht die Schauspieleriin denn in dem Film aus ?
Die Frau wurde ja leider bisschen sehr nuttig und gamelig präsentiert mit makeup etc.und Kleider.


----------

